# Deep blue T5 lights review



## Anoobias (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi all, just received a set of the 48" that I bought on amazon.com thought I would do a quick review. 

First, these lights are inexpensive, I paid 85 bucks including shipping. Took 3 weeks to get them. 

Despite the price, they are really nicely built and are running pretty cool so far after 6 hours or so. Came with one 10000k and one actinic. Also fitted with blue moonlights, which are always on. I may change out the bulbs, haven't decided. 

All in all, really happy with purchase. Well packaged, no damage at all during shipping. 

For the money I think they are great.


----------



## Anoobias (Feb 16, 2012)

Update

Attempted to change out the bulbs yesterday as I wasn't happy with 10000k/actinic combo. 

Imfreakinpossible to remove the acrylic glass cover, ended up breaking it. Then put new bulbs in, one socket no longer works for some reason. 

Long story short the set is now in my storage room and replaced with Coralife T5HO. 

Cheap is what cheap gets lol


----------

